# Jeepers Creepers



## teneighty23 (Apr 15, 2009)

this whole area was a mouse nest, hawks flying all around. and a storm was passing on through. perfect.

#1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





#2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#5


----------



## timethief (Apr 15, 2009)

They are very very good. number 4 stands out for me. I wish the top of the tree wasnt cut out though. 
nice work.


----------



## SympL (Apr 15, 2009)

I quite like #2 and #4 primarily for the exposure.
Don't mind the crop off the top of the tree in #4, but, I think the partial branch over the shack in #2 would be better removed.
The highlights may perhaps be a wee bit strong, but because they are smaller areas, I don't feel they are detrimental.
Good job.


----------



## Rere (Apr 15, 2009)

Love the composition and tone on all of them. But wonder how they would look if the highlights were darkened just a tad.


----------



## Mersad (Apr 16, 2009)

I love all of them. Very good angles on Nr. 1 and 4. I like Nr. 5 also a lot. The b/w suits the images perfectly.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Apr 16, 2009)

4 is the best, love it


----------



## sauce839 (Apr 16, 2009)

How did you stretch the perspective on these... It looks like the same dead tree in all the photos and the barn is the same orientation, but in #2, the barn looks fairly close the the tree, but in #4, it looks like the house is way way behind the tree.  Is this just the lens.  I'm assuming #4 was using a wide angle and #2 a longer lens?


----------



## teneighty23 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments everyone!


sauce839 said:


> How did you stretch the perspective on these... It looks like the same dead tree in all the photos and the barn is the same orientation, but in #2, the barn looks fairly close the the tree, but in #4, it looks like the house is way way behind the tree.  Is this just the lens.  I'm assuming #4 was using a wide angle and #2 a longer lens?


Yea these were shot with a couple different lenses, wide angle 17-40 mm for #4 and zoomed right in at 90 mm for shot #2, the wide angle lense has some pretty hardcore distortion, especially for shots that you include the ground right in front of you, looks triiiiiiiippy.
Edit:these were shot with a 35mm camera, so the lense focal lengths are for 35mm or full frame sensor digi.



SympL said:


> I quite like #2 and #4 primarily for the exposure.
> Don't mind the crop off the top of the tree in #4, but, I think the partial branch over the shack in #2 would be better removed.
> The highlights may perhaps be a wee bit strong, but because they are smaller areas, I don't feel they are detrimental.
> Good job.



Thanks SympL, your comments are held in high regards! i did a little bit of editing. toned things down a tad. more of a traditional B+W than infrared feel.

#6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#7


----------



## woojiebear (Apr 17, 2009)

#1 and 4 are my faves
nice focal points, atmosphere and contrasting
definetely suits b&w
i just love dilapidated bulidings


----------



## Fox Paw (Apr 17, 2009)

They're all nice but 2 and 4 also were atop my list.  I like 4 better than 7.  Good work.


----------



## abraxas (Apr 17, 2009)

The first is killer. I like the tree on the right. It looks like the guy has a very anxiety-ridden tale to tell.


----------



## Marc Kurth (Apr 17, 2009)

Now this is a fun series to look at!  I really like how you explored the possibilities here, and it is difficult for me to pick a "best" because each one can stand on it's own, without being a part of the series. Nice.......

Marc


----------



## dave196 (Apr 17, 2009)

Number 4 really stands out, the rest are ok.
Would work well as a series, but individually they all lack emphasis except number4.


----------



## SympL (Apr 17, 2009)

To be honest I'm still liking #2 and #4 the most.
Just #2 with the bit of branch gone.
When you toned them down you lost the detail on the front of the shack. I think keeping that exposure is more important than toning down the overall highlights. As I suggested before they are not detrimental in my opinion.
Its worth spending a bit of time because I feel these two in particular could go on the wall.
Good work.


----------



## teneighty23 (Apr 19, 2009)

SympL said:


> To be honest I'm still liking #2 and #4 the most.
> Just #2 with the bit of branch gone.
> When you toned them down you lost the detail on the front of the shack. I think keeping that exposure is more important than toning down the overall highlights. As I suggested before they are not detrimental in my opinion.
> Its worth spending a bit of time because I feel these two in particular could go on the wall.
> Good work.



thanks a lot everyone, this is upping my confidence, i will  definitely be keeping these comments in mind, cheers!


----------

